# r2o aquariums new shipment available tomorrow (saturday 16th)



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

hello
large shipment of fish arriving tonight. over 150 fish
list is below
fire shrimp will be on sale 20 dollar or 2 for 35 
Centropyge eibili	Ebili Angel
Acanthurus leucosternon	Blue Surgeon
Acanthurus leucosternon	Blue Surgeon
Acanthurus lineatus	Stripe Surgeon 
Acanthurus lineatus	Stripe Surgeon 
Naso brevirostris	Naso B. 
Naso lituratus	Lipstic Tang 
Naso Unicorn	Naso Unicorn
Zanclus cornutus	Moorish fish
Malacanthus smithii	White Goby
Mirolabrichthys dispar	Anthias Dispar
Mirolabrichthys fullcream	fullcream wrasse
Nemanthias carberryi	Anthias Carberryi
Melichthys indicus	Black fin trigger
Anampses meleagrides	Marble Wrasse
Cirrhilabrus rubrientralis	Fighter goby
Halichoeres trispilus/c flavesce	Yellow Wrasse
Macropharyngodon geoffroyi	Jewel wrasse
Macropharyngodon ornatus	Matara Wrasse
Echidna nebulosa	Nebulosa Eel
Gymnothorax steindachner	Leopard Eel
Gymnothorax prasinus	Zebra Morray Eel
Radianthus ritteri	Carpet Anemone 
Radianthus ritteri	Light Color Anemone


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Carpets and Eels.....*

Rarely at a loss for words and yet here I am. Apparently I'm known among some suppliers as "The Anemone Guy" or the "Carpet Guy" (I've been called worse. Much worse  ) . Having communicated my personal desire and fondness of these creatures with a few suppliers and wholesalers; I'm still uncertain as to whether this supplier was trying to impress me or just simply "mess" with me. Ryan received the shipping manifest and saw an obscene quantity of carpet anemones on it. I receive an interesting call from him: "What did you say to them?!?" (I left out the expletives). Again....a loss for words.






Other worthy notes for this shipment - LOTS of healthy and colourful varieties of Anthias (no deep sea ones yet - sorry).

Aside from healthy snow lake eels, there are a few very interestingly patterned eels as well. All approx. 12"-14" in length.





















Anthias were swimming around too fast for a good steady picture. Apologies.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

I was wondering why you were up at 4am....

what a great job to have! Thanks for the photos!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Rumours have it that I don't sleep.....


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Taipan said:


> Rumours have it that I don't sleep.....


As do many of the creatures from the darkest depths of the sea. Methinks Taipan is no mere mortal walking amongst us...


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I was there this morning, yes, a lot of green carpet and nice wrasse.


----------

